# Symptom reduction = Liberation



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

It's a little funny to observe that so many people who were active a lot in the dietary forum and main forums become more liberated from the online IBS community as their symptoms begin to diminish. Actually its pretty cool...some people write by email "Where do all thes LEAPers go? They go on the program and then slowly disappear after posting how much better they feel now?"need a song maybe...follwo along to the tune "Wher have all the flowers gone?" "Wher have allll the LEAPers gone? Long time paaaassin'."OK that sux, I'll just answer it once then mail back this link again and again.







So I have to explain that these are real patients, not SHILLS, so when they feel better their needs are being fulfilled (symptom reduction) so they feel the need and desire to be here less and less, it diminishes...if you are not so sick any more you got less to talk about and more to do out of the house an in "regular life".So as they progress and feel better, this part of their life subsides and the part they wanted more freedom to enjoy is restored. So, for those who ask in email, I can now just send back this URL and the explanation is posted. My fingers get tired! Glad to see so many feeling better and basically not needing so much help and support now.That means we are meeting our objectives!







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000320#00 0016http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000383#00 0010[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5;t=000363#00 0002[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1;t=028290#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000335#00 0009[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00 0006[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00 0015[/URL]MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

See I am still here







I have wondered the same thing but it is true that when you start feeling better you tend to do other things that you could never enjoy before..I guess it's alittle like the other forums...I see alot of people posting in the meeting place but not alot will post on the main IBS message board.I guess it is because they make friends and start livinging their life again and have others things to come up besides being sick....anyway I do miss some of the other folks


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

That's funny, Mike-I have not posted on the main BB for quite some time now. IT's true-- I feel so much better, taht I am busy "living". I do stop here and give updates, but I feel as though I have my life back!!!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I like the people here and plan to come back for a while, but not every night like I was.I was job-hunting for a year, and I had to check my e-mail every day in case of a job-related message, and then I would try to network or look at postings, and then I would get discouraged and come here to cheer up.







But now that I have a job, I can stop staying up late every night doing that and work on other projects I had set aside. One of these is writing my story to post on the appropriate forum here. Another is getting enough sleep!














And there are several more!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Oh, I lurk when I get the chance....but I'm so dang busy now I don't even turn the computer ON some days!







Now THAT'S progress!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I knew it! Gone off living, often lurking. GOOD!







And see, BOB is not even lurking here...he is out there crunchin UNIX code madly I'll bet! Go find him on the LINUX board probably.BYeOff to Tampa!MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,Close!! I upgraded to RedHat Linux version 8.0 and after finding too many bugs I went back to version 7.3 and since I did not back anything up I had to recompile and reload all the apps (actually all my data is backed up, I just didn't make a tar tape of the o.s. and apps). Meanwhile, Bobby set up his computer to dual-boot either Windows 2000 or RedHat 7.3. That's taken up my spare time this entire week. You would think that after working on Unix machines all day for a living I would forget about computers at home. Well, I'm a strange one! I keep a Linux machine as my primary computer and also use it as a data server to store movies and songs. There are also about 4 or 5 Windows machines on the home network (Ethernet 100) at any given time. Someday I'll get a real life!!Donna,I'm still here! I check-in about twice a week now instead of daily like I used to. I've been feeling good and I very rarely have digestive disturbances. When I do I can easily pinpoint what I did to cause the problem. I usually eat properly, but sometimes I just have a craving for something (usually pizza) and I pay the price. However, the 'price' seems to be going down. For example, a meal of pizza (4 to 6 slices) used to incapacitate me for about a day by causing severe diarrhea and cramps. Now when I eat this 'poison', I get some pretty strong cramps in my guts for an hour or so at about the 6-hour mark, but no D. I only do this 'abuse' about once a month and I make sure I'll be at home--- just in case. Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB!!LMAO!! _______________________________________"You would think that after working on Unix machines all day for a living I would forget about computers at home. " _______________________________________BOBBEEE!!! C'mon man....that's like saying "You would think that after working in the strip club serving drinks all night I would forget about sex when I got home".Yeah right!







GREPP to your hearts content buddy...life is too short to not spend it doing what we like best.As for me...? I am in a hotel in Tampa for the weekend, alone.It is Sunday in NFL season, and room service is 24x7! Do you think any work at all is getting done today?Heaven...I'm in heaven....







But the first thing you will hear outta me when I get home Monday night?"YO, MrsNL, are the kids asleep yet?"







Still time to get to the store before the pregame.Cigar? MNL


----------

